# Plowing with FARM TRACTORS Pics



## StratfordPusher

Bored with a lack of snow, thought I would see how many Plowing with FARM TRACTORS Pics
we can post.....

Descriptions of equipment always welcomed

Mine:

2009 Case 115 Maxxum with FEL & Horst HLA 4000 series Snow-wing / QA Rear Horst 3500 back drag blade
2006 Kubota M125X with FEL & Horst HLA 4200 series Snow-wing / QA Rear Horst 3500back drag blade


----------



## JD Dave

My eyes hurt, all I see is orange and red.


----------



## grandview

JD is green with envy !


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1382164 said:


> My eyes hurt, all I see is orange and red.


Post some green. I'm sure you have a file full.


----------



## greywynd

Couple of nicely setup units, and we all know that green isn't the only colour out there!! (Except Dave of course!  )


----------



## DC WHITE OPZ

That's a nice setup on your tractors. Running the HLA snow wings off your loaders with spare sets of remotes is sure handy. How do you find those back drag blades work? I've always been interested in the Horst 3500 or Eblings but I've never used one. Also is that a snow bucket on your M125x? Nice tractor! Orange is looking better every year....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



DC WHITE OPZ;1382213 said:


> That's a nice setup on your tractors. Running the HLA snow wings off your loaders with spare sets of remotes is sure handy. How do you find those back drag blades work? I've always been interested in the Horst 3500 or Eblings but I've never used one. Also is that a snow bucket on your M125x? Nice tractor! Orange is looking better every year....


My operators love the loader / HLA set-up, can change over to snow buckets to load trucks, or in the case of a swing wing going down, they can drop the front blade, Q/D the rear blade, turn around and pick up the rear blade with the loader and be back plowing snow in 5 minutes. Always nice to carry a back up blade, has come in very handy in the past.

As far as colours.... IMO if I was a dirt farmer I would love to run the Case over the Kubota, it's like driving a Caddy comfort wise, but being a snow farmer I would pick the Kubota over
Case hands down, there is just something to say about Kubota keeping it simple and operator friendly.

HLA snow bucket, great buckets for loading trucks or scraping ice..... super heavy duty

Come on GREEN tractors gods, lets see more tractor and plow set-ups.... any colour you want to post is welcomed


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some green


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice Green*

Great looking GREEN machines, love the front mount but my question is how high can you stack snow with it ?

We where stacking over 15' on some lots last winter...

Thanks for posting......


----------



## 3ipka

Wow havent posted in a while, she may not be green but she's green at heart


----------



## Grassman09

Prob about 8'. But noticed the hydro hoses chafe if you use it more as a D8 dozer. Dealer said to get out and brush off all the snow from behind plow area. Thumbs Up
Deere Stacking


----------



## Xforce 1

This is the best I can do right now. Can't seem to find the pics of the outside even though I don't have a New Holland any more. I have a Massey 5455 and Kubota M7040.


----------



## rob_cook2001

GREAT looking machines guys.
I am seeing a jd 7330 added to my snow removal arsenal one day lol
Robert


----------



## Xforce 1

Couple more from the Feb 11' blizzard 24". Broke a bracket on the Kubota pusher so had to finish with the bucket. That guy was goin crazy.


----------



## Antlerart06

StratfordPusher;1382144 said:


> Bored with a lack of snow, thought I would see how many Plowing with FARM TRACTORS Pics
> we can post.....
> 
> Descriptions of equipment always welcomed


Say was a thread all ready on farm tractors with snow plows But you thread shows more post then one I started
Heres mine http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130546&highlight=Farm+tractor
Cant post pics again so check link
Mine a 7740Ford coats 11' with custom sideboards + 10' rhino blade


----------



## Antlerart06

Xforce 1;1382437 said:


> Couple more from the Feb 11' blizzard 24". Broke a bracket on the Kubota pusher so had to finish with the bucket. That guy was goin crazy.


That was fun snow we had same amount I had no pics 
Where you from


----------



## Xforce 1

Antlerart06;1382446 said:


> That was fun snow we had same amount I had no pics
> Where you from


Eldon, how about you?


----------



## Antlerart06

Xforce 1;1382456 said:


> Eldon, how about you?


Kirksville about 3 hrs north of you


----------



## Antlerart06

StratfordPusher;1382236 said:


> My operators love the loader / HLA set-up, can change over to snow buckets to load trucks, or in the case of a swing wing going down, they can drop the front blade, Q/D the rear blade, turn around and pick up the rear blade with the loader and be back plowing snow in 5 minutes. Always nice to carry a back up blade, has come in very handy in the past.
> 
> As far as colours.... IMO if I was a dirt farmer I would love to run the Case over the Kubota, it's like driving a Caddy comfort wise, but being a snow farmer I would pick the Kubota over
> Case hands down, there is just something to say about Kubota keeping it simple and operator friendly.
> 
> HLA snow bucket, great buckets for loading trucks or scraping ice..... super heavy duty
> 
> Come on GREEN tractors gods, lets see more tractor and plow set-ups.... any colour you want to post is welcomed


Those are kinda kool idea on push rear blade combo


----------



## StratfordPusher

*My first tractor*

My first tractor back ten years ago..... little girl pushed a heal of snow in its day...


----------



## JD Dave

I need to take some new pictures.


----------



## schrader

Some more green, the new 6430, haven't got around to taking any good pics of the 5085m yet


----------



## Antlerart06

schrader;1382657 said:


> Some more green, the new 6430, haven't got around to taking any good pics of the 5085m yet


I have a ? say you push a drive for so much money and same drive next time you have blow it you charge same or more how you charge using the blower by hr 
I know blower slower way clearing snow


----------



## Xforce 1

Antlerart06;1382678 said:


> I have a ? say you push a drive for so much money and same drive next time you have blow it you charge same or more how you charge using the blower by hr
> I know blower slower way clearing snow


The rate you bid is your rate that you do it for no matter how you do it. The only way you could charge more and keep your customer would be to have a "clause" in a contract. I'd say you'd have a problem charging more for the same driveway just because you blew it instead of pushing it out. But, I don't do residential so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Antlerart06

Xforce 1;1382696 said:


> The rate you bid is your rate that you do it for no matter how you do it. The only way you could charge more and keep your customer would be to have a "clause" in a contract. I'd say you'd have a problem charging more for the same driveway just because you blew it instead of pushing it out. But, I don't do residential so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.


If charge same rate you be going in the hole if use a blower
unless your rate is for the blower and when you push it you making a killing
I dont own tractor blower


----------



## cretebaby

Antlerart06;1382678 said:


> I know blower slower way clearing snow


I wouldn't be so sure of that.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



schrader;1382657 said:


> Some more green, the new 6430, haven't got around to taking any good pics of the 5085m yet


Great looking JD.... looks your ready for just about any size snowfall....


----------



## CAT 245ME

JD Dave how do you like the Alo tractor loaders compared to the John Deere.


----------



## IMAGE

schrader;1382657 said:


> Some more green, the new 6430, haven't got around to taking any good pics of the 5085m yet


Sweet Blade, Tractor, and Blower! That's about Perfect Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

IMAGE;1382818 said:


> Sweet Blade, Tractor, and Blower! That's about Perfect Thumbs Up


X2. Money maker Looking good shrader


----------



## Peterbilt

Pics of my NEW tractor.

2011 Deere 5075M, loader and NEW Frontier 7ft blower.

Plow is somwthing that we built and broke and built and broke and built again out of a couple of Western plows and a set of western wings.

Its a 9ft center blade with 3ft hinged wings that will un-fold Kinda the way a Daniels does (Only mine is WAY weaker) making it a 15ft plow over all.

It does well enough as long as the operator doesn't get to "Rammy" with it.

Also included is my JCB 212SU that I traded in on the Deere. I picked it up used with lower hours on it just for snow. Bought it in late Oct, and we never even got to put it in the dirt before I sent it packing!!

J.


----------



## Herm Witte

Looks like my old JCB.


----------



## Scottscape

man that sectional is pretty rusty. spray that baby


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Well worked*



Scottscape;1382978 said:


> man that sectional is pretty rusty. spray that baby


Blade looks well worked, they all rust after heavy use wears off the paint, mostly caused by plowing gravel lots.....

Mine after one season of use...

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Plow wear*



StratfordPusher;1383039 said:


> Blade looks well worked, they all rust after heavy use wears off the paint, mostly caused by plowing gravel lots.....
> 
> Mine after one season of use...
> 
> Al


Sorry, the plow had two seasons on it, not one and yes they were sprayed each season
and sprayed again before being stored in a barn for the summer.

Pics below are when new....


----------



## Peterbilt

Thats my last Arctic, and its over 6 years old. Not worth painting it.

J.


----------



## merrimacmill

Here are a couple pics of my tractors.


----------



## merrimacmill

Peterbilt;1383216 said:


> Thats my last Arctic, and its over 6 years old. Not worth painting it.
> 
> J.


Last Arctic? Do you not like them? I'm not an advocate, but people who just bought them tend to rave about them so I'm curious. I never hear from long time owners.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Great Orange*



merrimacmill;1383714 said:


> Here are a couple pics of my tractors.


Two more for Team Orange, nice looking units.. congrats


----------



## Peterbilt

Just sick of constantly fixing them. I have been slowly selling them off and switching to K age systems. Its funny, I had 6 artics at one time, and always seemed to break at least 1 to 2 blocks per push, per pusher. The down time is just crazy sometimes depending on wether or not a backing plate is tweeked or the welded on threads are broke or bent. And one guy can't fix a broken block easily in the field. Its a 2 person job no matter where you fix one.

The Arctics are a good unit, but not for me anymore.

The K age's seem to be far more reliable, work faster, require less time on them to understand how they work, and are far more productive.

J.


----------



## StuveCorp

Stratford, like the Red! Thumbs Up Those rear pull plows are interesting, are they fairly cheap? It's a good contingency plan.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Horst pack drag plow*



StuveCorp;1383877 said:


> Stratford, like the Red! Thumbs Up Those rear pull plows are interesting, are they fairly cheap? It's a good contingency plan.


Not sure what you consider cheap, the pair shown where the first two Horst ever made as 
they built them custom order and I paid extra $ for the quick attach engineering. 
Never had any issues with them and my operators love them. We have in the past had
to switch out a front hyd plow in the middle of a storm, was worth every penny to have the spare
hanging on the rear.

I know they now offer them on their website

http://www.horstwelding.com/snow_items.php?id=117

They can also provide you with pricing.


----------



## Antlerart06

StratfordPusher;1383911 said:


> Not sure what you consider cheap, the pair shown where the first two Horst ever made as
> they built them custom order and I paid extra $ for the quick attach engineering.
> Never had any issues with them and my operators love them. We have in the past had
> to switch out a front hyd plow in the middle of a storm, was worth every penny to have the spare
> hanging on the rear.
> 
> I know they now offer them on their website
> 
> http://www.horstwelding.com/snow_items.php?id=117
> 
> They can also provide you with pricing.


Its a cheap plow I check the price under 1400.00 Im going take look at one


----------



## Peterbilt

Whats the width on those Horst pullers? 9ft maybe?

J.


----------



## big_stroker

Custom built push plow on the back.


----------



## Antlerart06

Antlerart06;1384767 said:


> Its a cheap plow I check the price under 1400.00 Im going take look at one


my bad I was reading wrong that 1400 is the 3 point hitch part


----------



## tbyc

merrimacmill;1383714 said:


> Here are a couple pics of my tractors.


those new or did you take them off of that big lot?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Price*



Antlerart06;1384935 said:


> my bad I was reading wrong that 1400 is the 3 point hitch part


Not sure where he came up with 1400, I can't remember the price I paid 3 years ago and
I know their prices increase every year so it is best to email them for the lastest price.

Horst site lists the weight as being 375, think that is a typo, it is closer to 875 pds

My blades are 96" wide


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Kubota plowing*

Couple of my old M9000 with a Leon blade plowing some snow....


----------



## Antlerart06

StratfordPusher;1385003 said:


> Not sure where he came up with 1400, I can't remember the price I paid 3 years ago and
> I know their prices increase every year so it is best to email them for the lastest price.
> 
> Horst site lists the weight as being 375, think that is a typo, it is closer to 875 pds
> 
> My blades are 96" wide


There 2011 price list in the US
The 3 point is 375 $1400.00
But you have to buy a pusher to mount the 3 point to
Total package could be under 5k


----------



## Sanddollar

Ok the little guy is me.

Big Brother is the Boro's Machine that is used with a beach cleaning attachment in the summer

Don't underestimate the little guy. He moved a lot of snow. It just took Longer


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



Antlerart06;1385013 said:


> There 2011 price list in the US
> The 3 point is 375 $1400.00
> But you have to buy a pusher to mount the 3 point to
> Total package could be under 5k


Thanks for the answer, their website could use some more product details on this item....


----------



## jbutch83

My Kubota L48 with 8 foot protec pusher.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*More*

More tractor pics


----------



## GMC Driver

jbutch83;1385420 said:


> My Kubota L48 with 8 foot protec pusher.


Is that Moses driving? LOL - looks good John, nice cab!

Stratford - how's the Reist? Looked as those this fall.

I should get pics of ours - more orange.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Reist*



GMC Driver;1385982 said:


> Is that Moses driving? LOL - looks good John, nice cab!
> 
> Stratford - how's the Reist? Looked as those this fall.
> 
> I should get pics of ours - more orange.


Hey GMC, well I owned that 10' Reist for about 3 weeks, it bent so bad it was starting to look like a reverse Vee plow, they took it back and gave me a full refund as they had some engineering issues with the first bunch of blades they made.
Great company to deal with, they really stand behind their products

Al


----------



## dodge2500

jbutch83;1385420 said:


> My Kubota L48 with 8 foot protec pusher.


That looks like the little tractor that could! Did you end up securing any work for your snow removal toys this year??


----------



## jbutch83

GMC Driver;1385982 said:


> Is that Moses driving? LOL - looks good John, nice cab!
> 
> Stratford - how's the Reist? Looked as those this fall.
> 
> I should get pics of ours - more orange.





dodge2500;1386014 said:


> That looks like the little tractor that could! Did you end up securing any work for your snow removal toys this year??


Thanks Dave! Little trimmed up now, more like Santa Claus! The cab is ok, but for the price it should have been just a bit better.

James, I ended up doing a bunch of sub work with one truck and tractor, and still have the other truck available if needed. Would really like to find something for Fish for the winter!


----------



## onsight

Here is my M105S with a 10ft Protech and a 16ft Ebling


----------



## Antlerart06

onsight;1386923 said:


> Here is my M105S with a 10ft Protech and a 16ft Ebling


Bet thats fun backing up over that rear plow snow


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Great Combo*



onsight;1386923 said:


> Here is my M105S with a 10ft Protech and a 16ft Ebling


Great combo, will move a lot of snow in a short time  how do you find the Ebling for maintenance on the back of the tractor? break many bolts ?

Al


----------



## White Gardens

big_stroker;1384915 said:


> Custom built push plow on the back.


Now that's a Farm tractor, not one of those panzy orange units everyone keeps posting. :salute:

What's the model. I used to run one almost exactly like that with a 10 foot blower on the back around our farm growing up.

...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*panzy orange units*



White Gardens;1387073 said:


> Now that's a Farm tractor, not one of those panzy orange units everyone keeps posting. :salute:
> 
> What's the model. I used to run one almost exactly like that with a 10 foot blower on the back around our farm growing up.
> 
> ...


More panzy orange units doing real plowing.....


----------



## wewille

onsight;1386923 said:


> Here is my M105S with a 10ft Protech and a 16ft Ebling


Hey Onsight!

Dont you have a john deere as well? How is everything holding up? I think it was last year we ordered tractors at about the same time...


----------



## big_stroker

White Gardens;1387073 said:


> Now that's a Farm tractor, not one of those panzy orange units everyone keeps posting. :salute:
> 
> What's the model. I used to run one almost exactly like that with a 10 foot blower on the back around our farm growing up.
> 
> ...


Its a 4960... I'm not a big fan of green myself i'm more of a red guy but it does a good job.


----------



## wewille

StratfordPusher;1387084 said:


> More panzy orange units doing real plowing.....


How much does that thing weigh and how much horsepower. I cant quite see the model number, looks like m9000? The pic looks quite impressive for a panzy tractor!


----------



## onsight

StratfordPusher;1387040 said:


> Great combo, will move a lot of snow in a short time  how do you find the Ebling for maintenance on the back of the tractor? break many bolts ?
> 
> Al


Maintenance isn't too bad - did break a few shear bolts. One of them also broke the bushings so we could only get a smaller bolt in temporarily. All in all it wasn't too bad.


----------



## onsight

wewille;1387088 said:


> Hey Onsight!
> 
> Dont you have a john deere as well? How is everything holding up? I think it was last year we ordered tractors at about the same time...


No Deere - I have a smaller Montana that I keep at the house that the wife uses. No cab though, otherwise I probably would figure out a use for it. Everything else is holding up good. It was last year that we ordered up tractors about the same time. Now if we could get some snow - getting kind of painful watching this equipment sit.


----------



## 518Landscapes

More Green! our new 2011' 4720 homemade pusher and a blizzard b74 out back.:salute:


----------



## Waltersplows

Before:









Durring:


















After:


----------



## Waltersplows

Not totally done yet, still some painting and decals but it will have to wait till spring.


----------



## cmo18

Waltersplows;1388804 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


awesome cab haha


----------



## 518Landscapes

Looks good, love the old stuff. cab is very innovative. Do you get a little heat on the legs from the engine?? lol!!


----------



## PTSolutions

saw three brand new deere 6430's on a flatbed on rt. 70 yesterday, was drooling...


----------



## 4wydnr

I don't do any snow plowing with the tractors but here is a shot of some chisel plowing with the 4955.


----------



## Waltersplows

Yup. Back in the day they called those"Heat Housers". A company in Fort Dodge, Iowa introduced them in the mid 40's to make winter chores around the farm a little more enjoyable. They were originally made from heavy fabric canvas material. The Idea was to channel heat from the motor back to the operator and at the same time, block the operator from the wind. They were great going with the wind, but when you turned around to make another pass with the wind at your back you all but froze. If it was to warm during fall or early spring tillage you would roll the engine panels back to allow heat to escape. The windshields would yellow from the sun after the first couple of seasons and would cover with dust easily,so it wasn't uncommon to see them standing upright at one end of the field, if they weren't already left hanging from the rafters. The average life of the whole thing was 10-12 years due to the canvas becoming torn or rotting,and mouse damage from hanging in the barn. We had an original heat houser when I was young but it was well past its "usable" life, patched and re-torn several times and had chunks of card board to patch holes in the wind shield. In all the years I remember it, I had seen it on the tractor maybe 5 times, and used it as a step stool to play with the kittens in the barn when I was really little. 4 years or so ago when we started cutting wood again I made a plywood "cab"of sorts just a wind break set over the steering shaft and down behind the petals with a plexi glass windshield to keep the wind out of my face, Unfortunately the wood only lasted about two winters before it was trashed and rotted so I started looking for another heat houser. I talked with my grandpa about where I would even start and he said they used to sell them at dealers and Farm/Fleets for about $30. After checking them out I found the price had dramatically increased, ranging from $200 for a universal cheap vinyl to $450 for heavy custom fit canvas. I had toyed around with the idea of making one before but never really actually looked at it. Finally about two years ago I pulled the tractor into the shop and started taking measurements. Originally I used some light tent canvas I dug out of the dumpster at a local camp ground to patch my boat cover for the sides and a green tarp for the back. The frame was from an old yard swing I bent to fit the original brackets from the heat houser we had long ago. It was white metal and only lasted one season. The canvas i used lasted about a week before it frayed and ripped apart. The second attempt replaced the side panels with what you see there. I pulled out the frame string and slid an old brake line in its place to keep it ridged at the grill. The third and final attempt resulted with what you see above. I replaced the cheapo frame with original spec conduit tubing and a new tarp to fit the new frame. The windshield came from a friend who used to have a "Regal" brand heat houser. He threw the heat houser on the burn pile years ago but found the windshield in the hay loft while cleaning out the barn.

http://www.burchmfg.com/ag_heat_houser/index.htm


----------



## GMC Driver

ProTouchGrounds;1388865 said:


> saw three brand new deere 6430's on a flatbed on rt. 70 yesterday, was drooling...


I saw a new S670 combine on a float last night going north on the 401 - I like my red, but that it was pretty sweet!



4wydnr;1388880 said:


> I don't do any snow plowing with the tractors but here is a shot of some chisel plowing with the 4955.


Nice unit!! I have a sub with a similar 49 series - I'll have to get a pic.



Waltersplows;1388888 said:


> Yup. Back in the day they called those"Heat Housers".


LOL - My F-I-L used to always boast about the "Heat Housers", and we're all spoiled with cab tractors. He even talked about putting one out on one of my contracts when I first started with just a Heat Houser, it would be "good enough!". I never doubted him - he was usually right about that kind of stuff!

Grabbed a few pics - first few of the L3430, had this tractor for about 5 or 6 years now, used primarily for snow. It has a 5' blade on the front for sidewalks, and a 8' box we use to drag out driveways. Been a very reliable unit.


----------



## GMC Driver

This is a new addition this year. I had a M95S with a 12' Protech for a couple years, and it was just a bit too large a tractor for the HOA we needed to do (we had it on plaza work for the two years we had it). So we decided to trade it in on something just a bit more compact, and a little more nimble.

This is the new M7040, with a 10" Horst on the front, and a Provonost 96" inverted blower on the rear. I'd say that the blower works awesome, but we haven't really been able to try it yet - we had a slushy 1" snowfall we tried it out on, and it performed okay. I can only wait to see what it will be like in a bit of lighter snow - it's going to work well! Almost wishing for some snow to see this thing in action.

Almost....


----------



## Xforce 1

GMC driver................I have a m7040 and my front tires are half that wide, can you give me your tire sizes, I'd sure like to have that set-up. Not so much for snow, but on the farm I'd really like it!


----------



## Alpha Property

Thats one beautiful looking tractor, I was up at berg's last week looking at all the shinny stuff, I'd love to buy one to knock off my biggest area of work (Thorold) and then use the truck to knock off the rest


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



GMC Driver;1389316 said:


> This is a new addition this year. I had a M95S with a 12' Protech for a couple years, and it was just a bit too large a tractor for the HOA we needed to do (we had it on plaza work for the two years we had it). So we decided to trade it in on something just a bit more compact, and a little more nimble.
> 
> This is the new M7040, with a 10" Horst on the front, and a Provonost 96" inverted blower on the rear. I'd say that the blower works awesome, but we haven't really been able to try it yet - we had a slushy 1" snowfall we tried it out on, and it performed okay. I can only wait to see what it will be like in a bit of lighter snow - it's going to work well! Almost wishing for some snow to see this thing in action.
> 
> Almost....


Love the inverted blower, my next purchase...

Great stuff, lets hope for some snow to put us all to work


----------



## icudoucme

Cool video of tractors plowing a highway (not in the us)


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Never seen before*



icudoucme;1389680 said:


> Cool video of tractors plowing a highway (not in the us)


I have never seen tractors plowing a Hwy, looks cool, would love to try that with
some Horst Swingwings, likely do it with 2 instead of 3 tractors.....

Cool pic


----------



## dmax08

I much prefer the tractor over the truck these days. much more effective


----------



## GSORK




----------



## Antlerart06

StratfordPusher;1390117 said:


> I have never seen tractors plowing a Hwy, looks cool, would love to try that with
> some Horst Swingwings, likely do it with 2 instead of 3 tractors.....
> 
> Cool pic


Need come to Missouri They Lease Tractors to plow State hwys I'll try get a pic of one that they mounted a V box spreader on the back


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Love to see them,*



Antlerart06;1390638 said:


> Need come to Missouri They Lease Tractors to plow State hwys I'll try get a pic of one that they mounted a V box spreader on the back


Wish our folks would clue in to how effective tractors can be....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*More Orange Plowing*

More Orange Units Plowing from a couple of winters back


----------



## G.Landscape

GMC Driver;1389316 said:


> This is the new M7040, with a 10" Horst on the front, and a Provonost 96" inverted blower on the rear. I'd say that the blower works awesome, but we haven't really been able to try it yet - we had a slushy 1" snowfall we tried it out on, and it performed okay. I can only wait to see what it will be like in a bit of lighter snow - it's going to work well! Almost wishing for some snow to see this thing in action.


Do you take the HLA off the front when your doing driveways. As others mentioned it would be tight on some areas with a plow hanging of the front.

If you do, is it easy to take on and off. (Still probably only want to do it once a night) but is it manageable?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Driveways*



G.Landscape;1410198 said:


> Do you take the HLA off the front when your doing driveways. As others mentioned it would be tight on some areas with a plow hanging of the front.
> 
> If you do, is it easy to take on and off. (Still probably only want to do it once a night) but is it manageable?


Nope, I left it on, used the back blade for small drives, still easy to change in minutes, not fun in a blizzard, been there done that.... that was a 4000 with hyd end plates, was close to 2400 lbs...
Traded up on Swing-wings ... lot better and some what lighter weight plow....


----------



## cj7plowing

does anyone use new holland tractors? I am looking at a TC40da


----------



## Antlerart06

cj7plowing;1410415 said:


> does anyone use new holland tractors? I am looking at a TC40da


I use a 7740 with 11' front 10' rear plows The loaders and pile pushers I have 8160,5060,6070


----------



## Jsch2000

Question for you tractor owner's. In most all of your pictures I notice nobody uses tire chains. How do these tractor do for traction with agri tires? Especially referring to the 4wd tractors in the 70 to 100 hp range.

I now plow with 4wd backhoes from my excavating business. I don't use chains on them. But there are times I wish did. I am considering adding a tractor to the mix. Any info appreciated!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Chains*



Jsch2000;1411948 said:


> Question for you tractor owner's. In most all of your pictures I notice nobody uses tire chains. How do these tractor do for traction with agri tires? Especially referring to the 4wd tractors in the 70 to 100 hp range.
> 
> I now plow with 4wd backhoes from my excavating business. I don't use chains on them. But there are times I wish did. I am considering adding a tractor to the mix. Any info appreciated!


Hey there, never really needed chains as the rears have fluid in them to add weight 
where it needs the traction most. 
Not saying that chains wouldnt be handly at times when the snow is wet and heavy, but the install and removing would be a PITA...IMO


----------



## edgeair

StratfordPusher;1411968 said:


> Hey there, never really needed chains as the rears have fluid in them to add weight
> where it needs the traction most.
> Not saying that chains wouldnt be handly at times when the snow is wet and heavy, but the install and removing would be a PITA...IMO


+1 on that. Also, think of the damage if you are working on pavement or concrete :yow!:

Some of the farmers around here have gone away from chains and are using screw in studs. They say it works just about as good and you don't have the clanging and banging that chains give you.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Studs*



edgeair;1412027 said:


> +1 on that. Also, think of the damage if you are working on pavement or concrete :yow!:
> 
> Some of the farmers around here have gone away from chains and are using screw in studs. They say it works just about as good and you don't have the clanging and banging that chains give you.


Forgot all about using studs, another good idea if your not plowing asphalt or concrete as
they would cause damage as well.

There is a big diff between backhoes ves tractors tires normally, ag vers industrial treads, have plowed with both and find tractors get better traction 90% of the time. Also ensure your tractor has radials, I find big diff in road travel comfort and performance..... I also added soft ride on my loaders, no more bouncing tractors.....


----------



## JD Crawlers

Jsch2000;1411948 said:


> Question for you tractor owner's. In most all of your pictures I notice nobody uses tire chains. How do these tractor do for traction with agri tires? Especially referring to the 4wd tractors in the 70 to 100 hp range.
> 
> I now plow with 4wd backhoes from my excavating business. I don't use chains on them. But there are times I wish did. I am considering adding a tractor to the mix. Any info appreciated!


Hi, up here in my area almost everyone uses chains on there plowing equipment. Most of my residential drives are very steep and if you don't have chains you will go for scary rides. Sometimes you go for a ride with chains 

Andrew


----------



## StratfordPusher

*2 or 4 wheel drive*



JD Crawlers;1412755 said:


> Hi, up here in my area almost everyone uses chains on there plowing equipment. Most of my residential drives are very steep and if you don't have chains you will go for scary rides. Sometimes you go for a ride with chains
> 
> Andrew


That JD a 2 or 4 wheel drive ? surprized the diff lock would not pull you out even if it was 2 wheel drive...

Nice snow.... wish we had some....


----------



## JD Crawlers

4wd JD 6400. Picture is deceiving. That ditch is 3ft deep in that spot and only gets deeper as you go down the driveway. Took a few minutes, but pulled it out with a 4wd JD 5200. Pictures were from 3 years ago, not much here for snow. Got 6in today, but thats about it. Might get 4 to 6in tomorrow. 

Andrew


----------



## Peterbilt

Blowing back piles this morning.


----------



## plowninja

That’s a sweet rig you have. That old JCB would have been in pieces by now.


----------



## StuveCorp

J, you actually have enough snow for piles?


----------



## JD Dave

Here's a vid from the last storm and the only plow we've had this season.


----------



## Peterbilt

Sure do, I think we are close to 8" over the last 10 days. Mostly daytime/work day storms.

We might have to do a bit of haul off this week if we get anything on monday or tuesday.

And Dave, that thing pushes quite a bit. My son knew WHOSE that tractor was.

J.


----------



## JD Dave

Peterbilt;1423508 said:


> Sure do, I think we are close to 8" over the last 10 days. Mostly daytime/work day storms.
> 
> We might have to do a bit of haul off this week if we get anything on monday or tuesday.
> 
> And Dave, that thing pushes quite a bit. My son knew WHOSE that tractor was.
> 
> J.


Yes but he thinks every tractor on the computer is mine, you better start taking some vids. It looks like your blower is working good.


----------



## wewille

JD Dave;1423440 said:


> Here's a vid from the last storm and the only plow we've had this season.


Did you buy that one new or used? Is it a premier series? Seems to work great!


----------



## Peterbilt

Well I also thought every tractor online is yours..? 

I have some new videos, just cant upload for some reason.

J.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Finally a little snow*

Finally a little snow to push around with the tractors....


----------



## S-205

Kubota 9540 w/ what looks like a modified 12 foot Protech backhoe pusher.


----------



## Jelinek61

Two Kubota M7040's parked at a Kmart waiting for snow.




























Also a Kubota owned by a friend of mine with a 6' blower on the front. Used to clear his 1/3 mile driveway.


----------



## Marek

MX 135 with or with out 14' pusher. Its forsale


----------



## CGM Inc.

From our last storm....


----------



## Marek

Whats all that white stuff in the background of these pic s ???? Havent seen anything like that since last year this time.


----------



## <Benchmark>

schrader;1382657 said:


> Some more green, the new 6430, haven't got around to taking any good pics of the 5085m yet[/QUOTE
> 
> Can i ask what a used 6430 might go for and what controls are those? i like that tractor a LOT


----------



## <Benchmark>

CGM Inc.;1448925 said:


> From our last storm....


Can we see some pics of inside the cab please (controls) Thanks


----------



## schrader

<Benchmark>;1448942 said:


> schrader;1382657 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more green, the new 6430, haven't got around to taking any good pics of the 5085m yet[/QUOTE
> 
> Can i ask what a used 6430 might go for and what controls are those? i like that tractor a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 6430 premium with the IVT trans, not sure what used would go for, depends on year and hours.
Click to expand...


----------



## Winter Land Man

3ipka;1382269 said:


> Wow havent posted in a while, she may not be green but she's green at heart


I like the Arctic plow. Don't see too many.


----------



## Peterbilt

Jelinek61;1448904 said:


> Two Kubota M7040's parked at a Kmart waiting for snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Kubota owned by a friend of mine with a 6' blower on the front. Used to clear his 1/3 mile driveway.


I am going to set up my 5075M like that 7040 with the Ebling for next season.

Sweet Set up

J.


----------



## S-205

I've wondered what a blower like on that Kubota runs off? Is it hydros? On smaller lawn tractors people run front blowers, what propels the auger?


----------



## Triple L

SmokeyBacon;1449259 said:


> I've wondered what a blower like on that Kubota runs off? Is it hydros? On smaller lawn tractors people run front blowers, what propels the auger?


Front 2000 rpm PTO.... Nothing new....


----------



## edgeair

schrader;1448954 said:


> <Benchmark>;1448942 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 6430 premium with the IVT trans, not sure what used would go for, depends on year and hours.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the IVT? Is it worth the premium over an auto quad?
Click to expand...


----------



## blmc5150

A few pics of ours. Stackin snow last year, plowin, and an oh crap moment!


----------



## CGM Inc.

some cab pictures


----------



## schrader

edgeair;1449273 said:


> schrader;1448954 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the IVT? Is it worth the premium over an auto quad?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the IVT like driving an automatic, you can get a premium with the auto quad, I went with the IVT because the dealer had it on the lot and it was ordered under the snow program so it was only $3000 more than the auto quad.
Click to expand...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Crap moment*



blmc5150;1449277 said:


> A few pics of ours. Stackin snow last year, plowin, and an oh crap moment!
> 
> View attachment 110869
> 
> View attachment 110870
> 
> View attachment 110871


I would say, yikes.... did it get stuck with that front belly mount plow ?


----------



## blmc5150

StratfordPusher;1449335 said:


> I would say, yikes.... did it get stuck with that front belly mount plow ?


 Yep, between the slippery surface and the plow frame, well framed out, she was stuck. The plow was up and still on the ground. Had to track down a backhoe in the area to pull him out, the truck I sent couldn't budge him. Lol. But, hey my driver is keeping the piles pushed into the hole like I told him,  Oh well, we get a good laugh out of it now, keeps it interesting in a light winter!


----------



## S-205

I never realized there was a front PTO, obviously theres rear, and then something for a mid mount mower. Thanks Triple L


----------



## Jelinek61

SmokeyBacon;1449259 said:


> I've wondered what a blower like on that Kubota runs off? Is it hydros? On smaller lawn tractors people run front blowers, what propels the auger?


The blower is powered with the mid mount pto shaft which is also used to run a belly mower. There's a long pto shaft that goes to a pillow block which goes to a shorter shaft that connects to the blower. The chute rotation and deflector are run hydrualicly using the loader control circuit and the joystick.


----------



## S-205

Jelinek61;1449698 said:


> The blower is powered with the mid mount pto shaft which is also used to run a belly mower. There's a long pto shaft that goes to a pillow block which goes to a shorter shaft that connects to the blower. The chute rotation and deflector are run hydrualicly using the loader control circuit and the joystick.


So there isn't an independent front PTO? It does run off of the midmount PTO?


----------



## Jelinek61

SmokeyBacon;1449706 said:


> So there isn't an independent front PTO? It does run off of the midmount PTO?


Yeah in this case, a lot of bigger (higher hp) tractors do have a front pto option though.


----------



## S-205

Jelinek61;1449707 said:


> Yeah in this case, a lot of bigger (higher hp) tractors do have a front pto option though.


Alright cool thats what I thought when I looked into for myself. The larger machines had a similar PTO to the rear mounted on the front, with a shield and everything. I figured the smaller machines had something different. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 4wydnr

CGM how does the steering wheel lock work? I would think you could still steer it by tilting the column down. Unless there is more to it than I can see in the pics.

I just read about your tractor getting stolen last year so I can see why you would certainly want to try most anything to prevent it.


----------



## Jelinek61

Came across this parked at a housing complex a few weeks ago. JD 5101E w/ a Shoule inverted blower and a blizzard power plow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

4wydnr;1449893 said:


> CGM how does the steering wheel lock work? I would think you could still steer it by tilting the column down. Unless there is more to it than I can see in the pics.
> 
> I just read about your tractor getting stolen last year so I can see why you would certainly want to try most anything to prevent it.


It knocks your balls or knees but yes you still can turn. If you drive down the road witht the lock on the wheel you might draw some attention.

If they want to take the machine they will no matter what you do.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1472594 said:


> It knocks your balls or knees but yes you still can turn. If you drive down the road witht the lock on the wheel you might draw some attention.
> 
> If they want to take the machine they will no matter what you do.


It takes 1 min to take the steering wheel off. If I was leaving my tractor in a bad place I would just take the steering wheel off. No ones going to have a steering wheel with them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1472603 said:


> It takes 1 min to take the steering wheel off. If I was leaving my tractor in a bad place I would just take the steering wheel off. No ones going to have a steering wheel with them.


I don't think someone just steals a tractor spontaneously while walking by 
They stalk the machine and have a steering wheel with them if needed since it only takes a minute to put on 

If they want it they take it


----------



## khdl

Is the power plow thought of as "light duty" compared to some of the other tractor mounted blades-horst/degelman/machinablilty? Thoughts?


----------



## schrader

khdl;1472686 said:


> Is the power plow thought of as "light duty" compared to some of the other tractor mounted blades-horst/degelman/machinablilty? Thoughts?


Looks like a Blizzard 8611 painted yellow, same plow I have on my 5085M should be fine with a good operator, lots of them around.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jelinek61;1472592 said:


> Came across this parked at a housing complex a few weeks ago. JD 5101E w/ a Shoule inverted blower and a blizzard power plow.


That's a very economical and productive unit


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1472605 said:


> I don't think someone just steals a tractor spontaneously while walking by
> They stalk the machine and have a steering wheel with them if needed since it only takes a minute to put on
> 
> If they want it they take it


Your right but they generally take a tractor that is the easiest and least trouble to get. We've had tractors sitting in parking lots for close to 40 years so we have a pretty good idea.


----------



## SNOWLORD

JD Dave;1472742 said:


> Your right but they generally take a tractor that is the easiest and least trouble to get. We've had tractors sitting in parking lots for close to 40 years so we have a pretty good idea.


I agree theives will always take the past of least resistance thats why they dont work and they steal. Make yours a little harder to take than the other guys. I had a 4 wheeler stolen this winter it sucks. Also I recently purchased a very distressed acreage and in the week when I first walked the property until I closed some moron went in with a skid loader and stole 5k worth of scrap iron, I have never stole anything in my life but if I was going to it would something light that is worth alot of money not something heavy worth a little. Morons!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wish more companies would use the keypad like bobcat

Snowlord post some of those pictures of tractors. We know you have a little Deere somewhere


----------



## DieselSlug

This is the new John Deere facility in Cazenovia, NY. They happen to be our new neighbors. On my mail run this AM i saw them out playing with a MONSTER blower! These are phone pictures, i am going to try and get over there early some morning to see if i can get some close pictures. Its a double discharge!


----------



## DieselSlug

Got a closer shot today!

Watch out for Toyota Prius' hiding in snow banks.


----------



## jb1390

That blower says snocrete on the side........patent infringement on the plowsite user that goes by that name?


----------



## DieselSlug

jb1390;1557222 said:


> That blower says snocrete on the side........patent infringement on the plowsite user that goes by that name?


Im confused?

Ahh, i get it now.


----------



## jb1390

DieselSlug;1557232 said:


> Im confused?
> 
> Ahh, i get it now.


Kind of strange, I always thought his username was a mashed together version of two areas of his life that are important to him.....snow and concrete. I wonder what the reasoning is for that to be printed on the side of the blower. Maybe he got into graffiti and that is his tag........


----------



## neman

DieselSlug;1555823 said:


> This is the new John Deere facility in Cazenovia, NY. They happen to be our new neighbors. On my mail run this AM i saw them out playing with a MONSTER blower! These are phone pictures, i am going to try and get over there early some morning to see if i can get some close pictures. Its a double discharge!


I found this on you-tube.It looks like you missed it when they chewed up the Geo.-


----------



## DieselSlug

neman;1559024 said:


> I found this on you-tube.It looks like you missed it when they chewed up the Geo.-


Actually after i took the pictures i found the Fair mfg website. And checked the tube for videos and ran across that one. Just wild.


----------



## awgolasplowing

rob_cook2001;1382424 said:


> GREAT looking machines guys.
> I am seeing a jd 7330 added to my snow removal arsenal one day lol
> Robert


I know this is off subject (sorry guys) but I saw in your signature ROB COOK you have a 06 super duty with a cummins I would be very interested in seeing photos or video of it. I'm planing on doing the same thing except I may start with a less expensive gasser. Again sorry for the hyjacking of the tread.


----------



## DeVries

DieselSlug;1559031 said:


> Actually after i took the pictures i found the Fair mfg website. And checked the tube for videos and ran across that one. Just wild.


Wow that was amazing, wonder if the engine block was in that thing. Sure would make short work of curbs, they would come out like gravel.


----------



## 4wydnr

We just got a 7230R this fall for the farm and it is mean machine. It would take a lot to make tractor actually work hard.


----------



## geoford

This what we use on the farm.


----------



## K&L Salting

*Farm tractors*

Two of the tractors I usefor snow removal.


----------



## RJ lindblom

The 8640 is a sharp machine. The pusher box looks tiny on it. It would be a fun machine to run.


----------



## R75419

geoford;1570288 said:


> This what we use on the farm.


My buddy in Wyoming has a similar tractor, cant remember his model #, they converted an old 12' Degelman up/down blade to a 4 way two years ago and they love it for the county rd and use on the ranch.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

StratfordPusher;1382144 said:


> Bored with a lack of snow, thought I would see how many Plowing with FARM TRACTORS Pics
> we can post.....
> 
> Descriptions of equipment always welcomed
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 2009 Case 115 Maxxum with FEL & Horst HLA 4000 series Snow-wing / QA Rear Horst 3500 back drag blade
> 2006 Kubota M125X with FEL & Horst HLA 4200 series Snow-wing / QA Rear Horst 3500back drag blade


 Hey Al im in stratford too and have been trying to get ahold of you to ask a few questions if you dont mind. first of all How many accounts do you have here in stratford? thanks, Nick


----------



## dan67

*Set up for this winter*

Set this plow up for are 3032e


----------



## Antlerart06

dan67;1843641 said:


> Set this plow up for are 3032e


That will be a cold ride


----------



## erkoehler

Would a Kubota L5030 push a 10 foot push box?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

dan67;1843641 said:


> Set this plow up for are 3032e


Nice set up i also have a 3032e


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*few pics from the past years*

some deere pictures


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*couple more*

a few more pics


----------



## jordanFTW

Some photos I found...


----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW

Never seen one of these 25x0 series with a cab!


----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW

It's not plowing, but there is snow! Sorry for the size, but this 4720 is awesome!


----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## jordanFTW




----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ready*

All ready after 5 events so far this season....


----------



## McCaig

here is some of mine


----------



## diezelfreak

It's not plowing snow yet. But this is our new snowmobile trail groomer was delivered monday. ABC plow and I are putting the front blade on today. 6150r with the new direct drive transmission.


----------



## diezelfreak

Just got the front blade on


----------



## Toxic

The 6 r150 looks good I'm sure you'll love it. Is this your clubs first tractor for grooming or have you had them before? My club got a new holland t7.185 last year with the Soucy track and blade. Absolutely love the thing. Before that we had a bombardier br180 and it is n ght and day difference operating the two.


----------



## Toxic

Here is a picture of ours.


----------



## diezelfreak

Toxic, yea the councils name is on it for ownership. This is our third 6150r and we absolutely love them. They are a little shy on power but we had to sacrifice power for the smaller chassis to squeeze through parts of the trail. We are also running a JD 7630 on Soucy and love that one also. Plus we have a Piston Bulley 400 not a bad machine just a sum to stay with the farm equipment.


----------



## Sprag-O

Added a blade to the Ol' ford, between that and the FEL I have a decent backup for the truck. 3pt blower is next.


















7' TSC special, Not commercial grade by any means, will add metal once I dork it up.


----------



## Nacho0601

My two. First year with them. Love it so far.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Is that an 8, 9, or 10 on the 4X20?


----------



## GMC Driver

Added these two L6060s last year with HLA push/pull combo boxes. I understand Al had something to do with the development of these boxes - thanks! They are extremely versatile and work well.

As for the summer use, we put a sweeper on the one, and a smaller bush hog on the other. They get limited use.


----------



## Nacho0601

8 foot. Haven't used that one yet though.


----------



## Antlerart06

Sprag-O;1901466 said:



> Added a blade to the Ol' ford, between that and the FEL I have a decent backup for the truck. 3pt blower is next.
> 
> 7' TSC special, Not commercial grade by any means, will add metal once I dork it up.


That's where I got my start at on a Ford jubilee I thought I was up town when I went to a 165MF I had front and rear blade on
My grandpa and Father ran a 8N to clean roads like this one back in the 50s


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Antlerart06;1901939 said:


> That's where I got my start at on a Ford jubilee I thought I was up town when I went to a 165MF I had front and rear blade on
> My grandpa and Father ran a 8N to clean roads like this one back in the 50s


Got my start there also, we had a ford 801 with rear weights. On school snow days I would go around and plow drives and make few bucks on dads gas. Once in a while I would get it buried and have to wait for dad to get home to pull me out.


----------



## Sprag-O

Antlerart06;1901939 said:


> That's where I got my start at on a Ford jubilee I thought I was up town when I went to a 165MF I had front and rear blade on
> My grandpa and Father ran a 8N to clean roads like this one back in the 50s


I don't plow for profit, mostly just to help out friends/neighbors etc...

I've got the truck and quad with plow, and the tractor with a FEL, this blade will be nice if I don't feel like losing the truck in the woods etc, just need to add some double-ring chains. If I get a 3-point blower I will start to consider plowing around the small town i'm in. At that point I'd be equipped for just about any snow fall we see up here.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



GMC Driver;1901883 said:


> Added these two L6060s last year with HLA push/pull combo boxes. I understand Al had something to do with the development of these boxes - thanks! They are extremely versatile and work well.
> 
> As for the summer use, we put a sweeper on the one, and a smaller bush hog on the other. They get limited use.


Glad your liking them... mine are 5 years old and just put main edges on them... best investment ever...
Nice looking tractor fleet... you sure are growing...


----------



## F250/XLS

Antlerart06;1382702 said:


> If charge same rate you be going in the hole if use a blower
> unless your rate is for the blower and when you push it you making a killing
> I dont own tractor blower[/


----------



## Biggie

What type of cab is that loving the spaciousness. Want that cab please let me know specs







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Biggie

What type of cab is that loving the spaciousness. Want that cab please let me know specs


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

jordanFTW said:


>


This thing is bad ass!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Antlerart06 said:


> I have a ? say you push a drive for so much money and same drive next time you have blow it you charge same or more how you charge using the blower by hr
> I know blower slower way clearing snow


I know...........2011, but somehow I missed this thread or forgot I looked through it. I may have been on vacation at the time.

The good ole faster with a bucket theory.............from a guy who would put 2 or more pieces of equipment on a 1 acre lot so he could get it done faster. I almost miss those debates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

onsight said:


> Here is my M105S with a 10ft Protech and a 16ft Ebling
> 
> View attachment 105976
> 
> 
> View attachment 105977


That Ebling looks very familiar..........


----------



## Hysert

Our M108 with 12 footer and M59 with 10 footer


----------



## lfaulstick

Hysert said:


> Our M108 with 12 footer and M59 with 10 footer
> 
> View attachment 171646
> 
> 
> View attachment 171647


That looks like a really nice cab on the m59...I wish Kubota would make a factory cab on the tlb...What make is it ??


----------



## Hysert

It's a Laurin. Closest thing to factory you can get!! Fit and finish is amazing!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC




----------



## CAT 245ME

6105D with H310 loader & Normand N92INV-280.


----------



## S-205

For those of you with 40-60hp tractors or any that have used them: how do they with commercial plowing. I'm thinking L6060 and Metal Pless 6-11' blade. None of my lots are really wide open, the reason I want this size machine is for an HST and because I'd like to find work for it during the summer.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

S-205 said:


> For those of you with 40-60hp tractors or any that have used them: how do they with commercial plowing. I'm thinking L6060 and Metal Pless 6-11' blade. None of my lots are really wide open, the reason I want this size machine is for an HST and because I'd like to find work for it during the summer.


4066r with mp 6-11 is a beast. For smaller lots it's amazing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are a lot of money for a small tractor, they'll do the job but I can't stand being in my l5740 for snow. I'm pretty sure my truck will out plow it.
Also depends on your route, it only has a travel speed of 27km/hr with the wind behind it going downhill.


----------



## S-205

Thanks for the advice guys, especially from fellow Ontario guys who know the weather!


----------

